# Koukonsögur - Saga of the Trollfed Aerie - OOC



## Cor Azer (Aug 25, 2011)

*Koukonsögur - Saga of the Trollfed Aerie - OOC*

The campaign is set on an isolated peninsula created by a mostly dormant volcano and two huge fjords - think Norway or Iceland, except the water-side cliffs are incredibly high, steep, and with rocky coasts - no sea access. The land, called Oka Kjurama, was founded long ago, but almost two centuries ago, a curse fell upon the land as the thane and most of his family died. This curse is almost like an overhanging doom (frequent poor crops, two-headed goat births, badly timed building collapses), but is most evidently personified in Kamidottr, a fearsome and eldritch troll that lives somewhere within The Great Twilit Bridge - a massive (almost a day's walk to cross) stone bridge spanning one of the fjords, connecting Oka Kjurama to the mountainous Trollwalls and the tundra beyond - the only real access in and out of Oka Kjurama. The entire peninsula is now informally called the Trollfed Aerie, because it is effectively up to Kamidottr as to whether supplies come and go.

Despite Kamidottr's presence, Oka Kjurama hasn't completely succumbed to the curse yet; the various peoples that live within the Trollfed Aerie have just enough industry to get by, although they are in decline. Occasionally, a larger armed convoy has attempted to cross the Great Twilit Bridge to gather supplies from the mainland, and Kamidottr hasn't bothered them in any significant way, but smaller groups have been driven off or killed. Not that the larger convoys help much; the last one, several decades ago, came back with the devastating news that the Kangel orc hordes had laid waste to the lands beyond the Trollwalls. So the peoples of Oka Kjurama stay and live as best they can, taking what joy they can in small hopes.

There are a few communities within the Trollfed Aerie - Kjuriyo is the main town, located at the western tip of the peninsula overlooking the Gods' Wrath Sea far below and focused around two main buildings - the great sake hall of Valhama and the Keep of the Last Sight, with the once-awe-inspiring Heavenhung Tower hanging precariously over the edge of the cliffs; Durel-dor-shima is an undergound mining village partway up the mostly dormant volcano Kjur Peak that dominates the northern side of the peninsula that is the center of smithing and industry for the Trollfed Aerie; Kawasiddr is a nearly hidden forest village sheltered deep within the Aelfkami Woods to the south, and is more grown and spun from trees and silk than masonry and carpentry; and Fryjjarwa is a small village that sits on a series of islands in the river that runs through the middle of the peninsula and serves as the crossroads between the other three main communities and the Great Twilit Bridge to the east. There are several other thorps within the land, but none deserving of a name and few are more than a longhouse or two. Outside of these, the land is fairly dangerous - especially to non-adventurers: goblins inhabit vast caverns beneath Oka Kjurama, occasionally surfacing to raid; malicious fey and shadow spirits roam the Aelfkami Woods, preying on the weak-willed; and carnivorous drakes hunt along the slopes of Kjur Peak, picking off inattentive travelers.

The land is as cosmopolitan as such a small area can be (roughly 40 miles east-west, 20 miles north-south); all standard races are present in some number (which may only be 1 or 2 for some of the more exotic ones - ie, you can be any standard race, but you may be the only one left of your kind in the Trollfed Aerie). Culturally, the peoples of Oka Kjurama are a mix of Norse and Japanese traditions, although various races embody certain aspects more than others (for example, the dwarves enjoy sumo wrestling and great tales told within sake halls; the eldarin perform a complicated, mystical, and little understood, tea ceremony; the bodies of the dead, particularly thanes and other respected persons, are typically set afire on funeral boats and sent over the waterfall to plunge into the storm-tossed sea below). The main crop is rice (for food as well as sake), although goats are bred for meat and milk. The vast majority of buildings are single room longhouses, possibly with rice paper screens for privacy, in which multiple families may live. Players are more than welcome to expand on these cultural traditions, should they choose.

All of the Player's Handbook gods exist, although their depictions might vary, but there are no real temples as such - instead, all worshipers are invited to silent prayer inside sacred gardens gated by brilliant vermilion torii and watched over by various mystical spirits known as kami. The four major communities each have such a garden, and a mostly abandoned one can be found near the Great Twilit Bridge in the east. Beyond the gardens, numerous shrines can be found dotted throughout Oka Kjurama, nearly anywhere a kami has taken residence or a touch of divine is felt.

The land is not excessively rich, and even the largest community, Kjuriyo, is barely classified as a town, but there is evidence of an even older peoples having lived on the peninsula long ago, so plenty of magic items can be found in the deeper wilds, caverns, and ancient ruins. Still, there is enough goods production that pretty much any sort of mundane equipment can be found somewhere.

I like running games with a good mix of combat and non-combat encounters, so expect such. From the setup, it is likely that confronting Kamidottr will be an eventual goal in the campaign, but not necessarily the ultimate one. There will be plenty of other bads (both big and little) trying to throw their weight around the Trollfed Aerie.

Anyways, on to more administrivial stuff:
1. All WotC sources (Essentials and pre-Essentials) are ok for races, classes, feats, etc, except:
1.a. Backgrounds are ok, but only those classified as General (no Forgotten Realms, Scales of War, etc), and
1.b. Themes are ok, but only those classified as General (no Dark Sun, Neverwinter, etc)
2. Normal point-buy method for attribute generation from the Player's Handbook.
3. No alignment restrictions, but don't be a jerk - Your characters don't have to be nice, but they should be willing to help others (even if it is just because they're being rewarded)
4. Standard starting gold
5. I don't have access to D&D Insider, so I won't necessarily be able to double-check everything on your character.

In general, for character concepts, anything that could easily fit into Japanese tales of ninja and samurai or Norse sagas of Viking warriors and troll-slayers should be golden (except for Viking longship raiders - there'll be some barges on the river, but no seaborne raiding). To be sure though, those aren't the only concepts allowed, just a starting point for anyone needing a seed for an idea.

I have plenty of other details for the setting worked out if anybody wanted something expanded to spark more ideas; I just didn't want to overwhelm this first post.

So, anyone looking to step up and perform deeds to be song of in the sake halls?

August 31st: Recruitment closed


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2011)

Interested!

Would you be fine with a Dragonborn Blackguard (Domination)?

A strong fighter that beliefs that strict order and power are the only way to battle the current situation (unaligned). More samurai than viking themed. Willing to help others to show that he has the might and right for leadership.

Background: Pending
Theme: Guardian

[sblock=SHEET]Daigon, level 1
Dragonborn, Paladin (Blackguard)
Vice: Domination
Dragonborn Power Selection: Bonus Dilettante At-Will / Encounter Power Power
Background: ?
Theme: Guardian

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 16.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 14.


AC: 19 Fort: 15 Reflex: 14 Will: 14
HP: 29 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics, Bluff, Endurance, Intimidate

UNTRAINED SKILLS
rest


FEATS
Level 1: Heavy Blade Expertise

POWERS
Vice at-will 1: Dominator's Strike
Paladin At-will 1: Vengeance Strike
Racial Power: Dragonbreath
Guardian Encounter: Guardian's Counter
Paladin encounter 1: Dread Smite
Paladin Utility 1: Shroud of Shadow


ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Heavy Shield, Longsword, Scale Armor[/sblock]


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also interested.

I'm up for discussion on party roles and the like.  I tend to prefer not-striker.

Current thought is a slightly re-flavored Telepathy Psion who knows Odin's sixteenth rune.

ETA: Alternately, I always love me some TacLords.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2011)

For party roles, Blackguard is a striker, but if we in a need for more Defender stuff, I could change race to human and pick a defender at will that gives him a mark ability.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

Both of those ideas sound like they can work.

I'm a big fan of slipping in an order-vs-"do what you can" into my games; not usually at a cosmic scale, with the divine versus the divibe, but at the mortal community level. I don't pick a side in it though, just let it linger as an undercurrent to other ongoing plots.

I also plan to do a fair bit with runes in the game; some will be flavoured as rituals, others as magic items, and still others as clues or loci of power. Having someone keen on runes will be nice.


----------



## Pentius (Aug 26, 2011)

I am definitely interested in this.  Not sure about a character concept yet, but I've been playing a lot of Strikers lately, so I'm seeing something in the Defender or Leader line, perhaps a Warlord or Fighter.  I'll go tinker around with some concepts and see what works.


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm split between two.

1.) Liosalfar Noble Warlord: As I said, I love me some TacLords.  This will mostly work out if the Striker is adept at MBAs. Walking Dad , how does the Blackguard look for MBAs?

2.) Human that managed to see/hear the 16th Rune/Song of Odin.  Changed (mechanically) to a Kalashtar TP Psion with influence over the minds of mortals.  Probably also going with noble theme.  I'm also not sure how well a single target Controller works out.

Hopefully it comes across that these would be drawing from the Norse aspects of the land.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

Attached (should be) a bad scan of a rough bird's eye map of the Trollfed Aerie. Dunno how legible it'll be to you.


----------



## Pentius (Aug 26, 2011)

Been playing with a couple of ideas.  Two that stand out are:

A. A man born under the full moon, as a gift from the Moon Kami(perhaps even found, as a babe, in a sacred garden).  Probably taking a radiant based divine class(looking at cha-paladin, maybe invoker or cleric) and flavoring it as lunar radiance rather than astral or solar.

B. A fox spirit taking humanoid form to live among the people(and thus away from the more malicious spirits of the Aelfkami Forest).  This would likely also focus on radiance, looking at Invoker, Druid, Wizard, maybe Avenger or White Well Hexblade.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 26, 2011)

1.) I think that sounds pretty neat.  Drawing inspiration from anywhere in particular?  I'm thinking of Yue from Avatar season 1.

2.) My knowledge of Japanese mythology isn't too sharp (for a geek at least).  Fox spirit would likely translate well as a Changeling, neh?

I'm trying to sort out what would mesh well with the Blackguard and, now, the concepts presented above.  It looks like the Blackguard would appreciate someone who can grant THPs.  If I go the leader route, I may go with Cleric (Sacred Flame) of Bard (Virtue of Valor) to grant some much needed THPs to the Striker.  It looks like the Black Guard uses plenty of them.

Sun Cleric with Lance of Faith and Sacred Flame may work out well for everything presented so far.  Hrn... I've never played a Cleric...


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

Adding more setting detail...

A Brief History

[sblock=Brief History]
The crash of the surf pounding the skerries and rocky shore thousands of feet below was faintly heard when Ursolm Sixshields and Heorje Skelrjade first set eyes out upon the tumultuous Gods' Wrath Sea from the top of what was to become the Rice Bluffs. The two Norsan explorers claimed the dizzyingly high spur of land, Oka Kjurama, for their kith and kin, and over generations built not one, but two startling wonders of architecture - The Keep of Last Sight and the Great Twilit Bridge.

The town of Kjuriyo grew up around The Keep of Last Sight, peopled with stonemasons and carpenters, rice farmers and bamboo harvesters, and a few artisans who discovered and perfected the brewing of the rice beer known as sake. High up on the cliffs overlooking the roiling and frigid sea, winter attacked savagely, and even on the brightest summer day, fierce winds threatened the unwary, but Kjuriyo prospered and grew as trade came and went across the Great Twilit Bridge that led back into Norsa proper.

Throughout the years, when the Norsan kingdom would be raided by the Kangel orc hordes, Oka Kjurama was left untouched due to the defensibility of the Great Twilit Bridge and the Trollwall Mountains. The town of Kjuriyo's own tragedy finally struck with the death of the Atheling, Heurssen and his immediate family, and a curse fell upon the lands, personified by the tyranny of Kamidottr, an eldritch troll that has evermore lived beneath the Great Twilit Bridge, all but isolating Oka Kjurama from the outside world.

Now the lands around Kjuriyo and The Keep of Last Sight are referred to as the Trollfed Aerie, for it is only when Kamidottr allows caravans to pass over her Great Twilit Bridge that outside trade reaches Oka Kjurama. As a result of their isolation, the people of Kjuriyo and its environs are a somber folk who struggle for joy, and go about their lives with a pragmatic minimalism, even as their wise teach a spiritual hopefulness.[/sblock]

Gazateer of Oka Kjurama

[sblock=Oka Kjurama]Norsan for Great Point Beneath Kjur Peak, Oka Kjurama is a fantastically high rocky promontory cut out from the massive mountain range known as the Trollwalls on the mainland by two incredibly steep-sided fjords, uncrossed and wild Svardikawa to the north and hauntingly beautiful Fryjisaki to the south, the latter of which has long since been spanned by the Great Twilit Bridge. The northeastern portion of Oka Kjurama is dominated by the long-sleeping, but not entirely dormant, volcano Kjur Peak, whose foothills, scree, and past debris extend throughout the rest of the peninsular plateau, and the southern regions of the plateau are primarily covered by the Aelfkami Woods.

Cold and clear waterfalls, streams, ponds and lakes can easily be found, with most having their source somewhere upon the slopes of Kjur Peak. Several hot springs are also known on the volcano, but few are easily accessible. The top of Kjur Peak is actually a great caldera lake, called Derakjur by those few to have ever visited its eeriely still waters. Only one true river exists on the peninsula, Iyofryjkami River, cutting a deep cleft from upon Kjur Peak, down through parts of Aelfkami Woods, and then shooting west, until finally ending in the great waterfall, Iyofryjkawa, dropping far into the Gods' Wrath Sea a short way south from Kjuriyo.

A poorly maintained road splits Oka Kjurama west-east from the town of Kjuriyo to the Great Twilit Bridge, cutting through the middle of the grassy dell, Kjurama Field, that is flanked by Kjur Peak to the north and Aelfkami Woods to the south. Excellent campsites can be found along the road - congregations of erupted igneous rocks and copses of ash or bamboo groves - but it is only at the fording bridge of the Iyofryjkami River that anything resembling true accommodations can be found, in the crossroad village of Fryjjarwa. From there, lesser paths lead off the main road, one north leading up on Kjur Peak itself and the mining village of Durel-dor-shima and the other south into the Aelfkami Woods, although only the finest woodsmen can follow its lead to the near-hidden village of Kawasiddr. Throughout Kjurama Field, small thorps and hamlets - often consisting of little more than a longhouse or two - can be found, although few, if any, have names, and they all rely on the main communities for most supplies.

Most of the arable land is found in the west, where The Keep of Last Sight was built and the town of Kjuriyo founded, but even there most crops tend to be the rices that grow easily in flooded paddy terraces. Pine and fir trees exist on the upper slopes of the volcano, but the plateau forests tend to be of yew, ash, cherry, wild apple, mulberry, and giant bamboo. Winter jasmine and daisies grow unchecked in the fields, and within Kjuriyo, well-maintained orchid gardens are a source of pride.

Few large animals live within Oka Kjurama. Hulking cave bears dwell about the higher foothills of the volcano, and their smaller cousins can be found wandering about in Aelfkami Woods. Deer roam the forested areas, led by a seemingly immortal black stag. Untamed horses graze in the eastern portions of Kjurama Field, remnants of long escaped Kjuriyon steeds. Wolf packs and drakes hunt mountain goats, although both usually stay away from the settled areas. Foxes and tanuki are extremely common, and can often be seen wandering brazenly through the villages, and even Kjuriyo. Hawks, falcons, and owls are the sole raptors in the area, but numerous smaller birds sing in the trees. Ravens are plentiful, with the hardiest ones used by the Thegn of the Keep as messengers to the thorps and hamlets of Oka Kjurama and even unto the outside world. Most of the waterways have freshwater fish within, and there's a longstanding belief that a particular species of salmon climbs up the Iyofryjkawa waterfall from the Gods' Wrath Sea to reach its spawning grounds.[/sblock]

Great Twilit Bridge

[sblock=Great Twilit Bridge]The eastern border of the lands nominally under the rule of The Keep of Last Sight is marked by the Great Twilit Bridge; however for many generations now, it has been the troll Kamidottr who in truth rules the bridge, and some say, all of the peninsula, for she has the only say on who enters and leaves the Trollfed Aerie. The bridge is named for the golden fey light reflected into the area in the evening from the impossibly blue waterfall, Aelfnjet Falls, that drops from the heights of Kjur Peak into Fryjisaki Fjord that leads south and then west into the roiling seas.

The bridge itself is a massive work of stone blocks, wooden beams, and arcane lore, fully as wide as four carts, and spanning the abyssal fjord below, requiring a human to walk for a day to cross. The parapets of the bridge are taller than a man, with tanuki and fox statues topping them every hundred feet, sheltering any crossers from the high winds that buffet the span, although a few gaps were built to allow a spectacular view of the deep icy blue waters and the magnificent waterfall that feds into them north of the bridge. The wild criss-crossing supports beneath the stone are believed to hide the actual lair of Kamidottr, although it has never been seen.

At either end of the bridge sit large stone gatehouses offering commanding views of the surrounding areas. Each contains a set of two thick and heavy iron and oak portcullises, always left down by their troll mistress. Built to barracks a small army, both structures have long sat empty, although their crafting was such that not even the wind has begun to wear at their masonry, even if their decorative cherrywood torii have been ripped out ages before by Kamidottr. For unknown reasons, she left a torii standing in a bamboo grove just south of the western gate, but it is rarely visited by anyone except a sole blind hermit.[/sblock]

Kjuriyo, The Lonely Town

[sblock=Kjuriyo]The primary community in Oka Kjurama is the town that grew around The Keep of Last Sight. At its peak Kjuriyo was far larger and more populated than it is now, but the isolating tyranny of Kamidottr has wore away at its people's enthusiasm, and as homes were abandoned, they were dismantled for their building materials.

The town proper stretches north from The Keep of Last Sight along the Rice Bluffs, although some farms stretch out east from the keep, and the mostly halfling-inhabited thorp of Jasmine on the southern bank of the Iyofryjkami River nearby is often considered part of the town. Just over two thousand people call Kjuriyo home; mostly humans, but dwarves, elves, and half-elves have significant populations as well, and the largest smithy is run by an extended family of dragonborn. A band of tieflings settled in the area after being denied exit by Kamidottr, and their descendants have become farmers, herders, and have even started an acting troupe, regularly performing plays in the town square. Most halflings in the area live in Jasmine, but commerce and trade finds many of them in Kjuriyo for extended periods. Only a handful of eladrin are known to the town, and they are often gone for weeks at a time, rare ambassadors from Kawasiddr.

Aside from the keep itself, there are a three main structures in Kjuriyo. Its religious and spiritual center is a sacred bamboo and winter jasmine grove named Horgr. Servants of all deities are welcome to pass through the bright vermillion torii into the grove, although none preach - the grove is a place of silent prayer and worship, where the kami Idunna resides within the silver mirror, Mimir. Horgr is tended to not by priests, but by gardeners, led by the dwarf Ulrik Brightvein and the half-elf Lia Nightbloom.

The social center of the town, and in truth, all of Oka Kjurama, is the great sake hall called Valhama. Few visitors come to Kjuriyo, so no inn is warranted within the town, but within the great sake hall all are welcome. Like most buildings within the town, Valhama is a single room, although in this case, it is massive beyond the others, and could easily house the town's people twice over. Ancient rib-bones, said to be taken from a dragon slain by Heorje Skelrjade himself, provide form and structure to the building, and many longtables are spaced around the huge firepit in the center of the floor. Sliding and portable paper screens provide some privacy for those choosing to sleep in the great common room. Valhama is communal property, but is maintained by servants from The Keep of Last Sight. Anyone is allowed to sell food or beverage there, but most often it is the local sake brewer, Mjor Thricebrewed, who does so.

The final structure of importance in the town proper is the tallest; a great windmill, powered by winds that are near constant this high up on the plateau of Oka Kjurama. It is one of the few buildings with multiple rooms, and the only one except the keep with multiple floors if cellar cold rooms are excluded. The great grindstone is used by many of the townsfolk to polish their rice, particular by Mjor, who ensures his sake reaches perfection. Mjor's sake brewery, in fact, is connected to the windmill, and the man has a terrible bark for those trying to sneak in to sample from the great vats where the sake ferments.

Few families have their own homes in the town; most live in great longhouses shared between three or four families. Paper screens are used for privacy if needed, but generally the families interact freely. Stores, workshops, and barns are detached from the longhouses, often arranged in a garden around the central shared house, making the town resemble more a group of hamlets than a cohesive whole. As with the longhouses, the rice paddies on the northern edge of Kjuriyo are not solely owned by one family, but instead are usually co-owned by multiple families, often those sharing a longhouse.

Kjuriyo has no administration apart from the Thegn of The Keep of Last Sight, and the keep's guard also doubles as the watch, patrolling the town's confines. No walls mark the outer bounds of the town, but the watch maintains a few sentry posts, and are usually quick to respond to any trouble, from local ruffians to goblin raiders or worse - even to the point of evacuating townsfolk into the Keep where solid stone walls can protect them. Although the Thegn is nominally the ruler of the land, most decisions are debated at community meetings known as althings, with the thegn serving as moderator and when needed, final arbiter.[/sblock]

The Keep of Last Sight

[sblock=Keep of the Last Sight]
Erected long before the founding of Kjuriyo on the northern bank of the Iyofryjkami River and overlooking its awe-inspiring drop into the storm tossed sea far below, The Keep of Last Sight is built of stone, iron, and it is believed, magic, as opposed to the bamboo, timber and thatch of most of the town's buildings.

The keep itself is surrounded by a large bailey divided into three, although only two are regularly used - the most northernly one is the main courtyard of the keep, and it is there the guard's barracks and the thegn's kennel of hunting dogs are found. The eastern area is a training yard and barracks for the much-depleted-by-time personal guard of the thegn, The Blood of Ursolm. The third area, in the south, has been closed to almost all for nealry a century - once a jasmine garden tended by Atheling Heurssen's wife, the sacred torii that marks its entrance remains in shambles, marked by the curse that befell Oka Kjurama.

One massive gate faces north towards the town, with a pair of heavy iron-bound oak doors that remain open during most days, but that can be sealed shut to repel foes. Two smaller gates exit south, one from the kitchen area opens onto a sheltered but rough stair leading down the cliff onto a precipice overlooking the God's Wrath Sea that is used as an informal garden by the keep's servants, while the other, at the base of the keep's wall and sealed shut, leads into the cursed southern courtyard.

The keep stands three floors high, with a narrow bridge spanning northeast to reach a watchtower that rises up above the intersection of the outer bailey wall and the wall between the northern and eastern yards. The standards of the thegn's family and his personal crest both fly from the watchtower, but despite frequent cleaning and repair, their colors remain muted and faded since the curse befell the land. The entire first floor of the keep is a massive great hall, with almost as many longtables as Valhama in the town. A large fireplace dominates the eastern wall of the hall and a kitchen area is partitioned off with paper screens in the southeastern corner. The second floor is split between servant quarters on the north side and a great library on the south side. The top floor houses the thegn's family.

The most awe-inspiring structure of The Keep of Last Sight is the Heavenhung Tower. At one time, the tower rose impossibly from the stormy sea thousands of feet below, its foundatioin erected on the skerries at the base of the rocky promontory. With the curse befallen on Oka Kjurama, most of the tower crumbled away, but the upper floors still hang out over the cliff, precariously attached to the keep by a magnificiently built stone bridge. At one time, the Heavenhung Tower was the residence of the atheling's family, but it has been unused since Heurssen's time, and it is believed that all of his effects are still sealed within - no thegn since has successful dared to venture inside to recover the treasures therein.[/sblock]

Fryjjarwa, The Crossroad's Village

[sblock=Fryjjarwa]Located in the center of Kjurama Field and resting upon a small series of islands in the Iyofryjkami River, Fryjjarwa is a village that grew around the only major crossroads in the Trollfed Aerie. Four major roads leave Fryjjarwa in the cardinal directions – east to the Great Twilit Bridge, north to the lower slopes of Kjur Peak and eventually Durel-dor-shima, west to the town of Kjuriyo and the Keep of Last Sight, and south into the mysterious Aelfkami Woods, potentially leading to Kawasiddr, the Hidden Groves. The village acts as a trade and way station between the few major communities of Oka Kjurama as well as most of the nameless thorps that dot the peninsula.

Barely five hundred live in Fryjjarwa, but due to the trade that passes through, just about every race that can be found in the Trollfed Aerie can be found here. Most live in longhouses shared by numerous families, although several longhouses are rented out to merchants and the few travellers in Oka Kjurama that pass through the village. A few rice paddies are farmed on the southern banks of the Iyofryjkami River, and some goats are bred for both food and as beasts of burden on the northern banks, but most of the village’s food comes from fish taken from the fast flowing waters.

The Thegn of the Keep of the Last Sight is the official ruler of Fryjjarwa, although he lives days away in Kjuriyo. Orpik, one of the Blood of Ursolm – the personal guard of the thegn – acts as his representative in the village, although he does not see himself as a ruler; as in Kjuriyo, most decisions that affect the community are debated at monthly althings upon the islet of Westmoot. Fryjjarwa has no standing guard, although many of the elder sons patrol the outer farms on a nightly basis, watching for raiding goblins and preying wolves. Since the village rests on numerous islets in the river, its people defend themselves by drawing up the bridges, preventing most enemies – such as goblin raiders from the slopes of Kjur Peak – from even getting close.

Kensei’s Gate is the most developed of Fryjjarwa’s four gate islands because it connects the village to the road leading west to Kjuriyo. The drawbridge that crosses the river from Kensei’s Gate to Kjurama Field is over 100ft long, but can be drawn up completely to the islet, prevent all but the most determined raids on the village. A small rounded fort – little more than a guardroom – stands next to the base of the drawbridge, connected to a large winch that actually hauls up the bridge.

Orchid's Leap is the northernmost of the islets of Fryjjarwa, rising further out of the water than any of the others, which allows it to be a convenient height for its drawbridge that leads towards the trails of Kjur Peak. The islet also provides a magnificent view of the Orchid’s Rain waterfall that feeds the Iyofryjkami River from all its tributaries on the slopes of the volcano.

Tanuki Folly is a small, centrally located islet in Fryjjarwa primarily used as an extended portion of the shrine to the kami Reed and Rush. The vermillion torii that lead out to the jade, ivory, and ebony statue of Reed and Rush begin about five feet from Tanuki Folly’s southern shore, and lead out a hundred feet onto the sandbar that rests just below the flowing surface of the water, with more torii every fifteen feet. The only people who live on the islet are Tergan, the shifter who tends to the shrine, and his wife Kikira, who uses a hot spring on the island to run an onsen. The kitsune Fleeting, long a friend of Tergan and Kikira, is usually sleeping amid the orchids of the islet.

A series of islets running in a line near the southern bank of the Iyofryjkami River, the Sisters are a set of rounded islets where most of the longhouses for the rice farmers and their families are found. Several windmills also stand on these islets, two of which have had several additions – Eorwulf has built a fine sake hall onto one windmill, hoping to one day rival Mjor Thricebrewed’s sake in Valhama of Kjuriyo; and the personable wizard Susarito brews potions, writes scrolls, and performs rituals for a modest fee out of another – one whose grinding stone has become wedged solid and no longer turns. The middle islet of the Sisters houses the drawbridge that crosses south to Kjurama Field where the majority of the rice paddies are, and connects to the road that leads to the Aelfkami Woods. The easternmost islet houses the drawbridge that leads into the eastern region of Oka Kjurama, although it is much less used than the other three bridges, due to the daunting closeness of the Great Twilit Bridge and the eldritch troll Kamidottr.

Westmoot is the largest islet of Fryjjarwa, and is the most western point of the village without counting the goat ranches on the northern bank of the river or the rice paddies to the south. It is almost exclusively used for the monthly althings, which take place in a large natural amphitheatre in the center of the islet, although a few fishing shacks sit on its western shore, where local fisherman have a crack at the salmon leaping over the rapids of the Iyofryjkami River.[/sblock]

Durel-dor-shima, The Ironbound Hall

[sblock=Durel-dor-shima]Kjur Peak itself was once home to great and savage red dragon that threatened the first Norsan settlers of Oka Kjurama. Kami spirits lived in awe and fear of Kjur – but an unstated agreement with him kept his ire, and his attacks, to a minimum – Kjur was primarily known for soaring great distances on his raids, leaving his own realm untouched.

After returning from one of his distant raids one day, Kjur saw a new building being erected on his cliffs – the soon-to-be Keep of Last Sight. Angered at the thought of someone else claiming dominance of his peninsula, Kjur attacked the workforce in a torrential fury of flame and claw – but he was driven off by Heorje Skelrjade and Ursolm Sixshields, who then hunted it back to its lair within the volcano. Ursolm was nearly torn to pieces, but Heorje’s mighty axe split the air, crackling with lightning, as it cleaved into Kjur’s skull.

Two prizes were drawn from Kjur’s massive body that day – his great rib bones were carted back to the village forming around the newly built Keep of Last Sight, where they became the main frame of the giant sake hall known as Valhama, and his heart settled into the pooling magma and lava at the bottom of the volcano. Such was the fiery passion of Kjur that his heart seemed to continue to beat even after his death, although now it was tempered by the furious bravery of the Norsans. Aided by their newfound kami allies, Heorje had his dwarven spellmasons begin to carve a great mine throughout the volcano now called Kjur Peak, using the Dragonheart of Kjur as a check against the ever-present heat of magma and lava.

The mining community of Durel-dor-shima grew out of those mines, and was one of the earliest communities founded in Oka Kjurama. Its isolated and dangerous location – on the lower slopes of Kjur Peak – has thus far prevented it from growing too large. It is the only real source of ores and gemstones within the Trollfed Aerie, and so the painstaking trip up the slopes of Kjur Peak continue after so many centuries, ores and supplies carried back and forth by specially-bred mountain goats.

Occasionally, perhaps once or twice a decade, the old rage of Kjur rises again, and even the Dragonheart of Kjur has difficulty containing the full force of his deathless anger. Kjur Peak – and all of Oka Kjurama – shudders; the volcano has yet to erupt, but rockslides and other debris cause plenty of damage to all corners of the peninsula. The wrath of Kjur is only waiting for its day, and the people fear that the curse upon Oka Kjurama will only make it worse when it arrives.

Life in Durel-dor-shima changed very little with the coming of the curse and the tyranny of Kamidottr. It provided sufficient ore and gemstones for the peninsula, but relatively little was exported to other reaches of Norsa, and only the hardiest provisions survived the trek up the volcano to reach the community – so the lack of trade across the Great Twilit Bridge affected it the least of all major communities in the Trollfed Aerie.

One change however, was the purpose of the outlying fort of Watchpoint Rock – half a day east of the main caverns of Durel-dor-shima. Ideally positioned to watch over the Great Twilit Bridge and the eastern and central stretches of Kjurama Field, Watchpoint Rock was originally built to act as a relay station for incoming caravans – the light of its great bonfires could travel much faster and safer than any caravan’s ravens to alert the communities along the main road of Kjurama Field. But with the arrival of Kamidottr, it is a forlorn place, a remote sentry post that watches with fading hope for an end to Kamidottr.[/sblock]

Kawasiddr, The Hidden Groves

[sblock=Kawasiddr]The wild and untamed Aelfkami Wood hides many of the ancient secrets of Oka Kjurama, and even those that are hinted at in the rest of the peninsula are hard to verify, due to the malicious kami and shadowy spirits that lurk in the gloom therein. The best known secret is the village of Kawasiddr, a village seemingly grown, nursed, manicured, spun, and decorated from the trees of the wood itself and the silk of the few friendly kami inhabitants. Known though the village is, the pathways that lead to it are hard to traverse due to the pranks and traps set by the other kami in the wood, and only the most resourceful guides lead trade between the Hidden Groves and the rest of Oka Kjurama.

Grown in a labyrinthine pattern, Kawasiddr spirals back and forth like orchids fluttering in the wind, but all centered around a sacred bamboo grove where the kami Silsenyaki lives, her spider form producing much of the silk used by the people of Kawasiddr. Such is the ability of the Kawasiddr growers, that even the torii that lead into Silsenyaki's garden are grown rather than carved, although the vermillion dye is added after.

Most of the population of Kawasiddr are fey and those who feel a deep link to the sylvan world, but a few other travellers have miracluously survived being lost in the woods and have found a home there, not wishing to test the woods again by leaving. A minotaur named Rajel Kanarune is the usual leader at the village's althings, and when needed, she knows rituals that let her communicate with the Thegn's agents in Kjuriyo.

A lack of land for rice patties leaves Kawasiddr with little access to the grains and sake those in the rest of Oka Kjurama enjoy; instead, they depend more on game from the woods, carefully balancing their needs against the wishes of the black stag kami, Laoric, and on golden apple orchards, from which they brew a spicy cider. Long ago, some of the eladrin residents of Kawasiddr discovered rare herbs in the woods which they use to brew a tart and warming tea, which combined with their ancient tea ceremony ritual, leaves imbibers refreshed and energized.

The eastern edge of Kawasiddr is a somber grove of barren sticks, each with a single crimson ribbon tied to it. Each represents one resident of Kawasiddr lost to the malicious spirits of the wood since the villages founding. Despite its openness, never has a wind blown through it and disturbed it, and even the kami of the Aelfkami Woods pay their respects to the fallen, choosing never to profane that land.[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

Pentius said:


> Been playing with a couple of ideas.  Two that stand out are:
> 
> A. A man born under the full moon, as a gift from the Moon Kami(perhaps even found, as a babe, in a sacred garden).  Probably taking a radiant based divine class(looking at cha-paladin, maybe invoker or cleric) and flavoring it as lunar radiance rather than astral or solar.
> 
> ...




Moon themed ideas are nice; they'll have some relevence at some point.

Also, just so folks know, I have used this setting before in my games, hence the amount of background I have written up.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> 1.) I think that sounds pretty neat.  Drawing inspiration from anywhere in particular?  I'm thinking of Yue from Avatar season 1.
> 
> 2.) My knowledge of Japanese mythology isn't too sharp (for a geek at least).  Fox spirit would likely translate well as a Changeling, neh?
> 
> ...




To be truthful, most of my Norse and Japanese mythology info comes from Wikipedia, so I'm sure I'm only touching it with the broadest of strokes.

Shifter could also easily represent a fox spirit in humanoid form.


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you have any house rules that tend to pop up in your games?

What race were Heurssen and his family?


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> Do you have any house rules that tend to pop up in your games?




I try not to have any, but I'm not opposed to changing stuff if it's really impeding game play (after discussion with players).


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 26, 2011)

No stress.  I've just gotten spoiled with free Expertise feats.

Above post was edited to add the following:

What race were Heurssen and his family?


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 26, 2011)

After reading the above, I'm thinking a boisterous Bard who expresses a distinct lack of protocol.

Dragonborn is looking appealing.  As is Half-elf.  I always picture Dragonborn as a bit loud.  Half-Elf: well, I see his parentage weighing in on his moral compass.  Tends to pull it a bit south.

I guess Tiefling works out in a similar way to Half-Elf if we go old school tiefling.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

My rule of thumb is that if I don't specify a race for a character it's human


----------



## Pentius (Aug 26, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> 1.) I think that sounds pretty neat.  Drawing inspiration from anywhere in particular?  I'm thinking of Yue from Avatar season 1.



I wasn't, but I am now.



> 2.) My knowledge of Japanese mythology isn't too sharp (for a geek at least).  Fox spirit would likely translate well as a Changeling, neh?



Yeah, that's a very likely route, though I wouldn't shy away from taking another race and working in some sort of curse that prevents me changing forms.  Curses seem easy to come by in the Trollfed Aerie.



> I'm trying to sort out what would mesh well with the Blackguard and, now, the concepts presented above.  It looks like the Blackguard would appreciate someone who can grant THPs.  If I go the leader route, I may go with Cleric (Sacred Flame) of Bard (Virtue of Valor) to grant some much needed THPs to the Striker.  It looks like the Black Guard uses plenty of them.
> 
> Sun Cleric with Lance of Faith and Sacred Flame may work out well for everything presented so far.  Hrn... I've never played a Cleric...



I don't have Heroes of Shadow, so I don't really know what meshes with a Blackguard.  If you're looking more into Leader, though, I may as well look more into Controller.  Illusionist Mage could be good for the fox spirit.  Invoker works for either concept.  Does blackguard use radiant damage?  We could get a radiant theme going if I take Invoker.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2011)

Color me interested, I'll be throwing some concepts at you later.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm assuming first level characters right?


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm assuming first level characters right?




Yes, first level.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhhhkey.

I have a concept. I wanted a viking sage, equally capable of drawing the god's powers and chopping heads. Born in the day of the Curse, Olaf is able to wield the destructive power of doom. He does not hesitate to run into combat, armed with his leather armor and axe, as his brothers do, instead of unleashing the raw power of the curse upon his enemies. 
So I think an hexblade would be good, but if I can take an axe instead of a blade.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have two possible concepts for this- both are dwarves.

1. Druid (primal guardian); a wilderness scout from a clan that has always dwelt in out of the way places, more at home in the form of a massive badger.  Sent by the clan elders to investigate dark omens.  Mostly melee controller.

2. Warden (earthstrength); from a clan of miners in Durel-dor-shima, a blue-collar working-stiff whose folk have long worked deep inside the earth, Oscarl has always had a strong primal connection with the powers of stone and ice.  After a series of accidents deep in the tunnels, he has been cast out, and now seeks to work as a hired sword.  Melee defender.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 27, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Ohhhhkey.
> 
> I have a concept. I wanted a viking sage, equally capable of drawing the god's powers and chopping heads. Born in the day of the Curse, Olaf is able to wield the destructive power of doom. He does not hesitate to run into combat, armed with his leather armor and axe, as his brothers do, instead of unleashing the raw power of the curse upon his enemies.
> So I think an hexblade would be good, but if I can take an axe instead of a blade.






Pentius said:


> I wasn't, but I am now.
> 
> Yeah, that's a very likely route, though I wouldn't shy away from taking another race and working in some sort of curse that prevents me changing forms.  Curses seem easy to come by in the Trollfed Aerie.




I have yet to find an instance where I said no to reflavouring or reskinning PC stuff, so I'd have no problem with Voda Vosa building a hexblade with an axe instead of a blade, or Pentius running a "fox spirit" cursed to hold another form.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 27, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Ohhhhkey.
> 
> I have a concept. I wanted a viking sage, equally capable of drawing the god's powers and chopping heads. Born in the day of the Curse, Olaf is able to wield the destructive power of doom. He does not hesitate to run into combat, armed with his leather armor and axe, as his brothers do, instead of unleashing the raw power of the curse upon his enemies.
> So I think an hexblade would be good, but if I can take an axe instead of a blade.




Note though, that assuming your phrase meant that Olaf was born the day the curse was... um... cursed... (ie, the day the Atheling and his family died), that was over 200 years ago. Doesn't rule out a PC being alive/born then, but might restrict the race.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 27, 2011)

So, summing up PC concepts so far:

Walking Dad: dragonborn blackguard - samurai-ish...
twilsemail: tactical warlord (noble-ish...) or a telepath psion (noble...ish) or a boisterous bard (crude... ish)
Pentius: illusionist mage, charisma paladin, or invoker (moonlit madness)
Voda Vosa: hexblade with an axe... hexaxe... hexcleave?
pathfinderq1: dwarf druid or warden (mmm... earthy)
GROMkill: half orc defender or offense arcane guy

So... that doesn't narrow things down a whole lot, but I love all the brief ideas so far.

That's six!


----------



## GROMkill (Aug 27, 2011)

I just wanted to hastily throw in that this sounds very enticing and that I am interested. I will post probably later tonight giving better details about what I'd prefer, but I will give a basic run-down really quick.

I am pretty inexperienced with 4e and D&D in general, so my character concepts, mechanic-wise, are very basic and straightforward, I guess.

I've been playing a warlord, and now an archer-ranger, as well as a pacifist cleric. If I could, I would love to play either a massive half-orc defender, maybe a fighter. Either that, or some type of offensive spell-caster, like a wizard or sorcerer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> I'm split between two.
> 
> 1.) Liosalfar Noble Warlord: As I said, I love me some TacLords.  This will mostly work out if the Striker is adept at MBAs. Walking Dad , how does the Blackguard look for MBAs?
> 
> ...



Not the best class for MAs (no powers that count as one or abilities that augment them), but not bad as he has Str as primary ability.

Also good at generating his own THP and using them to increase damage.


----------



## Pentius (Aug 28, 2011)

Question: Whereabouts in the Aerie are we going to start?


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 28, 2011)

Pentius said:


> Question: Whereabouts in the Aerie are we going to start?




The first adventure will be starting in Kjuriyo, with everyone attending the funeral of the thegn of the last few decades (died of old age), and more or less the first official event of his son as the next thegn.


----------



## Pentius (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright, here's what I have thus far.  It needs work still, but feedback is welcomed.

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Satoshi Okudaira, level 1
Deva, Invoker
Divine Covenant Option: Covenant of Malediction
Touched by an Angel (Perception class skill)
Theme: Knight Hospitaler
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 8, CON 13, DEX 11, INT 18, WIS 18, CHA 10

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 8, CON 13, DEX 11, INT 16, WIS 16, CHA 10


AC: 17 Fort: 12 Ref: 15 Will: 15
HP: 23 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
History +11, Insight +9, Perception +9, Religion +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics –1, Arcana +4, Athletics –2, Bluff +0, Diplomacy +0, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +0, Heal +4, Intimidate +0, Nature +4, Stealth –1, Streetwise +0, Thievery –1

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Knight Hospitaler Utility: Shield of Devotion
Deva Racial Power: Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
Invoker Feature: Rebuke Undead
Invoker Feature: Maledictor's Doom
Invoker Attack 1: Hand of Radiance
Invoker Attack 1: Sun Strike
Invoker Attack 1: Whispers of Defeat
Invoker Attack 1: Silent Malediction

FEATS
Level 1: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Staff Expertise

ITEMS
Ritual Book
Staff Implement x1
Hide Armor x1
Adventurer's Kit
Residuum (20gp)

GOLD
30gp

RITUALS
Hand of Fate
Comrades' Succor
====== End ======

A few months ago, a Lunar Eclipse brought the people of Fryjjarwa an odd sort of gift.  The shrine tender, Tergan, discovered a young man laying unconscious in front of the shine.  Upon awakening, the young man knew nothing about where he was from or how he had come to be there.  He only knew that he was to be an instrument of fate, the physical hand of the Moon Goddess, Sehanine.

After some deliberation, he took the name of Satoshi Okudaira.  For the past few months, Satoshi has remained in Fryjjarwa, becoming accustomed to the town, its people, and the history of the Trollfed Aerie.  When the news of the Thegn's death reached him, Satoshi decided to travel to Kjuriyo, to say a prayer at the Thegn's funeral, and also as an excuse to start seeing the Aerie at large.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 28, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> I just wanted to hastily throw in that this sounds very enticing and that I am interested. I will post probably later tonight giving better details about what I'd prefer, but I will give a basic run-down really quick.
> 
> I am pretty inexperienced with 4e and D&D in general, so my character concepts, mechanic-wise, are very basic and straightforward, I guess.
> 
> I've been playing a warlord, and now an archer-ranger, as well as a pacifist cleric. If I could, I would love to play either a massive half-orc defender, maybe a fighter. Either that, or some type of offensive spell-caster, like a wizard or sorcerer.




Welcome aboard!

Don't worry about inexperience; the game won't be so rushed that ypu can't ask for advice if you want.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 28, 2011)

We have six players interested and a few concepts floating about.

We'll give a few more days to try to let ideas settle, stats to be made, and then we'll get started.

As usual, if I can be of any assistance, let me know.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just too many good ideas floating around in my head...

So we have one controller so far, 2 probable strikers (blackguard, Hex/ax-blade), one possible leader (Taclord or Bard?), one possible defender or arcane caster- and me.

Is anyone thinking of taking the scout/skill monkey role?  I have a couple of ideas that could work for that (either zen archer or ninja/entertainer)- and a couple of ideas to nail down the tank/melee defender role if that is what we need (Dwarf warden, human spear fighter, human swordmage).  A little help?


----------



## Pentius (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, I imagine if twilsemail goes Bard, he'll have the social skills under control.  I'm looking to take the scholar niche, to some degree, but scouting-type skills seem up for grabs.

I'm gonna redo that background, though.  I don't like the way Deva are supposed to just appear, fully-grown.


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm leaning pretty heavily towards a Bard at this point, likely Valorous.  Tiefling or Dragonborn seem the way to go (there are always too many Half-elves out there).  Between those two I'm more likely to go with Tiefling, just so we don't double up on races.

Has anyone else narrowed down their choices?

ETA: I've no experience with Runepriests.  Does anyone else here have anything good or ill to say about them?  From what I can tell, they make decent secondary leaders, but we've only got the one (I think).  This does seem like the setting to play one, if one were going to.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2011)

I added my characters crunch to the second post of this thread.

In regards of Runepriest:
They do ok healing and quickly stack many different bonuses on the characters around them, but they suffer a bit from not having any splat book or DDI content for them.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I added my characters crunch to the second post of this thread.
> 
> In regards of Runepriest:
> They do ok healing and quickly stack many different bonuses on the characters around them, but they suffer a bit from not having any splat book or DDI content for them.




Walking Dad - is your character a half-elf or dragonborn? Parts of the crunch seem to indicate both.

And I agree about the runepriests - I love the idea of them, but they may feel limited due to lack of options compared to others.


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 29, 2011)

[MENTION=870]Cor Azer[/MENTION]; Do you have any fluff on the Tieflings or Dragonborn of Oka Kjurama?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2011)

Daigon is a Dragonborn. Fixed the race entry on the sheet.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 29, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> [MENTION=870]Cor Azer[/MENTION]; Do you have any fluff on the Tieflings or Dragonborn of Oka Kjurama?




Nothing too specific, because the last time I ran it, nobody was keen on either.

There was a small acting troupe of tieflings that got trapped in the Aerie decades ago, so there's not a large population of them. They're assimilating in, but I had left them a bit undeveloped so I could easily insert other cultural traits beyond the norse/japanese oned.

I only specified one significant dragonborn clan - an extended family between both Kjuriyo and Durel-dor-shima. A little bushido mixed with the wit/boasting/oath contests of the norse. I have the dwarves as the main miners, but also wanted a change from dwarves always being smiths, so I have the dragonborn working in tandem with the dwarves in that regard (fire breathing dragonborn working an anvil is a neat image in my mind)


----------



## Pentius (Aug 29, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> ETA: I've no experience with Runepriests.  Does anyone else here have anything good or ill to say about them?  From what I can tell, they make decent secondary leaders, but we've only got the one (I think).  This does seem like the setting to play one, if one were going to.




I've played a Runepriest before.  Wrathful Hammers can deal enough damage to make the Strikers jealous, be tough enough to take the heat that draws their way, they hand out bonuses like candy on halloween and they still give a few HPs out, if not quite as adeptly as other Leaders.  On the other hand, they're probably the most complex/fiddly class in the game, it's easy to forget those bonuses without good reminders, and they really, really need WotC to give them some kind of support.


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright, at this point Psion is out.  I'm still looking at Warlord.  Leader is my favorite role and Warlord is my favorite class.

That said, our only guy statted out ATM is apparently bad at MBAs.  If we've got a Hexblade coming in, they're pretty spiffy at attacking things basically with melee weapons (well, a very specific melee weapon).  

GROM's Fighter would probably also hold up fairly well, his caster not so much.

I'm going to roll up an Eladrin Noble TacLord.  If he doesn't work out, I'll bring in a Cleric of some variety before we wind up IC.  Still boastful, but in a divine kind of way...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 30, 2011)

So, what skill would best represent a basic knowledge of runes (academic, rather than actual using/working with them)?   Runepriest base skill is religion, so that might work, but arcana could work as well?  Any set info from the setting, or failing that, any opinion?


----------



## Pentius (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm, Cor, you mentioned that the last armored caravan was decades ago.  Is that decades as in 20 years or decades as in 70 years ago?  Also, do any small ones still run?

EDIT: Also, any more racial info you can give?  Particularly for Deva or Gith?  I've got something brewing, but I wanna get as much info out of you as I can first, heh.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> ...
> 
> That said, our only guy statted out ATM is apparently bad at MBAs.  If we've got a Hexblade coming in, they're pretty spiffy at attacking things basically with melee weapons (well, a very specific melee weapon).
> 
> ...




My Blackguard is a strength primary melee class who gets a damage bonus while flanking. Not the worst character to give a MBA.

I like Eladrin Tactlords, playing one in L4W. Started at 1st level and he is now 9th.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 30, 2011)

pathfinderq1 said:


> So, what skill would best represent a basic knowledge of runes (academic, rather than actual using/working with them)?   Runepriest base skill is religion, so that might work, but arcana could work as well?  Any set info from the setting, or failing that, any opinion?




Pretty much all runes that needed deciphering past the most basic would likely be skill challenges, so any and all of arcana, religion, and history are most useful. 

They're not a language persay, so the comprehend languages ritual doesn't help, but there will be a homebrew ritual available in several possible ways over the first few adventures (just in case the group misses secrets here or there).



Pentius said:


> Hmm, Cor, you mentioned that the last armored caravan was decades ago.  Is that decades as in 20 years or decades as in 70 years ago?  Also, do any small ones still run?
> 
> EDIT: Also, any more racial info you can give?  Particularly for Deva or Gith?  I've got something brewing, but I wanna get as much info out of you as I can first, heh.




No incoming caravans for nearly 70-80 years. Last outgoing one was 60 years ago, but found the wasteland beyond, and came back.

Nobody has heard of any successful ones since.

When I last used this setting, only PH1 existed, so I've never incorporated the newer races specifically. Players are more than welcome to build up fluff for such if they want.


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 30, 2011)

Would you be accepting of a Tiefling that was a bit more old school in it's "half-demon"-ness?  I was thinking of him being sired by a succubus/incubus combo.  The old myth that a succubus sleeps with a man and takes his seed and then sleeps with a woman as an incubus and impregnates her with the corrupted seed.

Skaldi was born to a noble family and most of his life was hunky-dory.  The fact that his wounds healed in black scars wierded everyone out.  Eventually someone noticed the horns growing from his head and things took a turn for the worst.  He's been wandering ever since.

Tiefling Noble Warlord MCed into Bard

If the power set doesn't work out, I'll go full-blown bard.

I plan on Skaldi wielding a shield and whip.  I'm just planning on reflavoring the spear to act as such.  

I may switch Hafted Defense in for Bardic Ritualist.



Skaldi the Tallest, level 1
Tiefling, Warlord (Tactical Presence)
Background: Tiefling - Infernal Nightmares (Bluff Training)
Theme: Noble

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 18, Wis 11, Cha 16.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 11, Cha 14.


AC: 17 Fort: 12 Reflex: 14 Will: 15
HP: 24 Bloodied: 12 Surge Value: 6 Surges: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana, Athletics, Bluff, Diplomacy, History, Intimidate

FEATS
Bardic Ritualist

POWERS
At-will 1: Commander’s Strike
At-will 1: Direct the Strike
Racial Power: Infernal Wrath
Noble Encounter: Noble Presence
Warlord encounter 1: Powerful Warning
Warlord daily 1: Orchestrated Offensive


RITUALS
Fastidiousness
Glib Limerick

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Chain Armor, Glaive, Lute

  [sblock=Skaldi the Tallest]*Skaldi the Tallest*—Male Tiefling Noble Warlord 1
Initiative: +2, Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 10
AC: 17, Fort: 12, Reflex: 14, Will: 15 — Speed: 6
HP: 24/24, Bloodied: 12, Surge: 6, Surges left: 8/8
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Powers:
Commander’s Strike
Direct the Strike
Powerful Warning
Orchestrated Offensive
Inspiring Word
Inspiring Word (2)
Infernal Wrath
Noble Presence
Conditions: Fastidious
Note: Allies within 10 squares gain +2 to initiative
  [/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 30, 2011)

Japanese and Norse mythologies are practically teeming with wierd parentages and shapeshifting tales, so I have no problem with that background at all.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Japanese and Norse mythologies are practically teeming with wierd parentages and shapeshifting tales, so I have no problem with that background at all.



So my dragonborn doesn't need to be a member of a whole race but could be a child of an actual dragon, too.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> So my dragonborn doesn't need to be a member of a whole race but could be a child of an actual dragon, too.




If you have a good enough backstory that doesn't swamp the setting in dragons, sure, it could work. As long as the mechanics are the same and you (in the general sense) aren't looking for a specific in game advantage, I have no problem with changing the pillow case, so to speak.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Here you can find Olaf, the Mean

Olaf was born about 30 years ago, the same day the Dooming curse fell upon the land.
His father, a stern worshiper of the gods, thought the boy was cursed, and that he signalled the coming of another great evil to torment the land. So, he delivered the boy to a group of nomad warriors, strong men, of glory and great deeds, hoping the child could be saved from his destiny. Olaf grew up as a stout warrior, although lacking the normal strength of his adoptive brothers, his will was strong, and through it he prevailed in battle, and finally discovered the origin of his biological father's fears. As he was fighting a practice against one of his brothers, his consciousness was transported to a dark place, the realm of Hella! There, the goddess of death offered him a deal, to become the scourge of the land, in exchange of power, unfettered, unhinged power. Instead, the witty warrior took to power for himself, at least part of it, and tricked the goddess, and stopped the corruption from entering his mind. 
The angry goddess unleashed a band of undead minons on his adoptive family, but the warriors were able to take down the enemy. Unfortunately, one of Olaf's brothers was killed in the battle. Knowing he was going to be chased by Hella's minions for the rest of his life, Olaf abandoned his clan, and wandered the land, searching for a way to use his power in favour of its suffering people.-

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Y--JTXHbg3M/THHvOiUXo0I/AAAAAAAAAH0/607AqF27bSs/s1600/6222-viking-warrior.jpg

[sblock=Sheet]
Name: Olaf the Mean.
Aligment: Unaligned
God: Hemindal

*11 (+0) Strength*
>>-1 Athletics
*14 (+2) Constitution*
>>1 Endurance 
*15 (+2) Dexterity*
>>1 Acrobatics
>>6 Stealth 
>>6 Thievery
*8 (-1) Intelligence*
>>-1 Religion 
>>-1 Arcana
>>-1 History
*10 (+0) Wisdom*
>>0 Dungeoneering 
>>0 Heal 
>>5 Insight
>>0 Nature 
>>0 Perception 
*18 (+4) Charisma*
>>9 Streetwise 
>>4 Bluff 
>>9 Intimidate
>>4 Diplomacy 

HIT POINTS
MAX HP 26 HEALING SURGES
BLOODIED 13 SURGE VALUE 6 SURGES/DAY 8

SPEED
5 (6-1 from armor)

SENSES

Passive Insight 15
Passive Perception 10

Defenses

AC: 16 (Armor 6)
Fort: 15 ( abil 2, class 1, feat 1, race 1)
Ref: 14 ( abil 2, feat 1, race 1)
Will: 17 ( abil 4, class 1, feat 1, race 1)

Explorer:
Level 1 Explorer Feature - You can tell which way is north, you gain a +5 bonus to any skill 

check to avoid becoming lost, and you gain the surefooted stride power

RACE FEATURES
Bonus Feat - Choose an extra feat at 1st level.
Bonus Skill - Trained in one additional class skill.
Human Defense Bonuses - +1 to Fortitude, Reflex, and Will.
Human: Heroic Effort - Gain the Heroic Effort power

FEATS
Improved Defenses - +1/2/3 bonus (by tier) to Fortitude, Reflex, and Will.
Axe Expertice - +1/2/3 (by tier) to axe weapon attack rolls. Reroll 1's on damage die.

CLASS FEATURES

Gloom Pact Reward - Gain tiered damage bonus= Dex bonus
Gloom Pact Weapon - Gain the Axe of Exquisite Agony warlock item, as well as the Flesh Rend 

and Spirit Flay attack powers

EQUIPMENT
Chainmail (E)
Rod Implement (E)
Backpack (empty)
Bedroll
Flint and Steel
Footpads
Torch
Waterskin
Pact weapon: Axe of Exquisit Agony: 1d10, prof +2.-

Matial techniques: Master Artisan

POWERS:

At Will

Eldrich bolt: 1 creature, range 10, +4 vs ref, 1d10+6 force dmg. Usable as ranged basic 

attack
Flesh Rend: 1 creature, melee, +7 vs AC, 1d10+6 necrotic damage, slides target 1, and takes 

-2 to attack rolls UENT. Usable as melee basic attack
Convocation of Shadows: You reduce an enemy to 0 hit points, or an enemy adjacent to you 

drops to 0 hit points.Effect: You are insubstantial and phasing until the end of your next 

turn.

Encounter

Surefooted stride:  You move up to your speed, ignoring difficult terrain. Until the end of 

your next turn, you gain a +2 bonus to AC and Reflex if you are in difficult terrain, and you 

gain combat advantage against enemies that are in difficult terrain.

Heroic Effort: Trigger: You miss with an attack or fail a saving throw. Effect: You gain a +4 

racial bonus to the attack roll or the saving throw.

Spirit Flay: 1 or 2 creatures, Melee, +7 vs Ref, 1d10+6 and the target is dazed UENT. Effec: 

Gain partial concealment UENT.

Daily

Armor of Winter's Grasp: Burst 1, each creature in area, +4 vs Fort, 2d6+6 cold dmg, target 

slowed (save ends). Half dmg on a Miss. Effect: +2 AC and Fort UEE.[/sblock]


----------



## Pentius (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay, I am much happier with this version.  Here goes.

EDIT: Still seeking feedback, by the way.  Though, if none  is given, this is my final app.

[sblock=Character sheet]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Satoshi Okudaira 
Level 1 Deva Invoker
Divine Covenant Option: Covenant of Malediction
Touched by an Angel (Perception class skill)
Theme: Seer
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 8, CON 13, DEX 11, INT 18, WIS 18, CHA 10

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 8, CON 13, DEX 11, INT 16, WIS 16, CHA 10


AC: 17 
Fort: 12 
Ref: 15 
Will: 15
HP: 23 
Surges: 7 
Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +9, History +11, Perception +9, Religion +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics –1, Athletics –2, Bluff +0, Diplomacy +0, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +0, Heal +4, Insight +4, Intimidate +0, Nature +4, Stealth –1, Streetwise +0, Thievery –1

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Seer Utility: Cast Fortune
Deva Racial Power: Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
Invoker Feature: Rebuke Undead
Invoker Feature: Maledictor's Doom
Invoker Attack 1: Hand of Radiance
Invoker Attack 1: Visions of Blood
Invoker Attack 1: Whispers of Defeat
Invoker Attack 1: Silent Malediction

FEATS
Level 1: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Battle Intuition

ITEMS
Ritual Book
Staff Implement x1
Hide Armor x1
Adventurer's Kit
Residuum (20)

GOLD
30gp

RITUALS
Hand of Fate
Comrades' Succor
====== End ======
[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Info]

*Birth and Parentage:*
In the Trollfed Aerie, there exists a small, yet determined sub-culture known as the Runners.  These are individuals who, for whatever reason, seek to defy Kamidottr, and cross the Great Twilit Bridge.  Some believe the devastation on the other side must have been recovered from after all these years.  Some believe that even a ravaged land is better than a cursed and ravaged one.  Some simply wish to rage against the curse and its avatar.  

Ryujin Okudaira was one of the best.  He was rumored to have made dozens of successful crossings, though there is no evidence to support such boastful claims.  Ryujin tempted Kamidottr for the chance to find something great on the other side of the Bridge, and he made his last attempt shortly after learning that his wife, Kamiko, was with child.  Months of planning and preparation went into it, and the venture was a spectacular failure.  The mighty Troll rose up, and decimated Ryujin's Runners.  

The news reached Kamiko in the final days of her pregnancy, and she went to the sacred garden to pray to the spirits for guidance.  However, the stress and grief of the news threw her pregnant body for a loop, and she went into labor within hours of hearing it.  The labor was long and hard, lasting far into the night.  When the baby came out, he wasn't breathing.  Kamiko, exhausted from a long labor, and facing the prospect of losing husband and child in one day, began to weep openly.  The Moon Goddess, Siracca, happened to witness the event, and as a mother herself, she could not sit idly by.  The Moon Kami placed a spark inside the child, a tiny sliver of her own divinity, and breathed life into him.  The child's skin turned to a deep midnight blue, he gasped in his first breath, and started to cry.  Kamiko named him Satoshi.


*Early Life, Childhood to Present Day:*

Satoshi grew up in Fryjjarwa, in a longhouse he and his mother shared between several other families.  By the time Satoshi had grown big enough to walk, his Deva features had fully settled.  Deep blue skin, with strange markings running along it, the same color as his hair, both of which were the pale silver of a full moon.  From his connection with the divine, the boy was subject to prophetic visions from an early age.  Neither of these led to popularity among the local children.  As a result, Satoshi spent most of his time in one of two places.  

The first was Tanuki's Folly.  Odd looks and a connection to the divine are par for the course with the kami, who tended to view Satoshi as one of their own.  They helped the young boy to interpret his visions, and to harness the power of moonlight for his own self defense.  The second was Runner's Rest, a longhouse owned privately by a successful merchant, who believed in the Runners' cause, and allowed the house to be used as an informal base of operations.  Runners were always glad to meet the son of a legend, and always happy to tell him stories of his father.  Satoshi hung on their every word, often transcribing their tales for later.  

When he was old enough, Satoshi began to do more than record their tales.  He joined up with other Runners, and acted as the brains(though not the leader) for his own expedition.  The expedition was fueled by youthful invincibility, boundless hope, and a vision Satoshi had during the planning stages, that foretold the Troll's death.  But, despite the omen of Kamidottr's death being clear, it was not to happen on that day.  Kamidottr hurled the Runners through the air, tore some to pieces, other she simply tossed over the side.  Satoshi survived by sheer luck, having been thrownback toward the western side of the bridge, he was fit enough to crawl away from the carnage.

Since then, Satoshi has focused on his abilities as a Seer and Scholar.  Of particular interest to him is the history and nature of the curse, and the troll.[/sblock]
[sblock=Wish List]
I don't know if you use wish lists, Cor, but here is a big list of things that will make me happy, and that is usually a good thing to have.

[sblock=Story Stuff/Hooks]
-Revenge against the Eldritch Troll, Kamidottr!

-Satoshi is a bit of a scholar.  I'd like to occasionally find lore, and the promise of such is a good way to spur Satoshi to action.

-I have this idea where at some point, we befriend Laoric, the Great Stag, and he totally gives us Stag mounts.  Bonus points if they're kami-descended stags that are intelligent and can talk.

-I'm playing the Seer angle, here.  So if you want to throw me some prophetic visions, feel free.  I will probably supply minor ones of my own, too.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Item Stuff]
Fair warning, if you hand me an item that doesn't have a very in-depth or intriguing story element attached, I might make one up.  Just sayin'.

Implement: Accurate Staff of Ruin(lvl3+, AV)
Going for Accurate Staff Proficiency at some point.

Armor: Darkleaf Hide(lvl4+, PHB)
In any case, I plan to keep my Int high and stay in Hide.

Misc: Curse Eye Tattoo(lvl 8, AV2)
This one is just cool.  Also, save debuffs, yay!

Rituals and Residuum: I want 'em!  I rarely get involved in a concept that uses Ritual Casting, but this one is and I want to make the most of it.  Residuum, One-time use scrolls, Rituals to copy into my book, I want 'em![/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2011)

Is recruitment closed? I find the setting intriguing enough to spawn several character ideas as soon I finished reading it.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 31, 2011)

[MENTION=6676736]Pentius[/MENTION]: I like the background. The Runners and their attempts are a great way for me to funnel tales of Kamidottr back to the group without her being on-screen.

I don't usually specifically ask for wish lists, but I certainly don't mind trying to use them. Actually, they'll be especially useful for anyone using material released since the off-line character builder was ended and the web-based one started; I'm not on D&Di anymore, so I don't know of any cool items for newer classes and races (like the blackguard and hexblade builds).

I'm a big fan of rituals, so supplies, books, and scrolls will be relatively plentiful.

I also enjoy giving out unique magic items, so almost everything beyond simple potions gets some sort of backstory. That means I also like creating items that aren't from any books; which may or may not cause headaches for those who use the online character builder (I don't know how it handles custom items)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2011)

That's good to know! I personally enjoy the surprises of an item devised by the DM. Speaking of DM, have you taken a look on my character? Any feedback?


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 31, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> That's good to know! I personally enjoy the surprises of an item devised by the DM. Speaking of DM, have you taken a look on my character? Any feedback?




Sorry, missed that.

Overall, I like the idea of Olaf, but a few details don't quite sync up. Specifically, the curse befell Oka Kjurama a few centuries ago, so he likely wasn't born that day. That said, he could easily have been born on an anniversary of that day (given the scope and impact of that curse, a date not easily forgotten), so many of the same fears could still possess his family.

At first I didn't think Oka Kjurama was big enough to really support a nomad culture, but then I got to figuring that you might mean something more like gypsies (in that it's more so just an extended family that keeps moving as opposed to a tribe of multiple families). That could work, especially since they were decimated by undead and there are few-to-none left).


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 31, 2011)

Someone said:


> Is recruitment closed? I find the setting intriguing enough to spawn several character ideas as soon I finished reading it.




Ooo... Flattery. That always makes saying no harder.

I could probably handle another player, but I don't want to upset any of the existing players - if your idea can woo a few of the existing players, you're in.

Hey! Look at that buck get passed!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Sorry, missed that.
> 
> Overall, I like the idea of Olaf, but a few details don't quite sync up. Specifically, the curse befell Oka Kjurama a few centuries ago, so he likely wasn't born that day. That said, he could easily have been born on an anniversary of that day (given the scope and impact of that curse, a date not easily forgotten), so many of the same fears could still possess his family.
> 
> At first I didn't think Oka Kjurama was big enough to really support a nomad culture, but then I got to figuring that you might mean something more like gypsies (in that it's more so just an extended family that keeps moving as opposed to a tribe of multiple families). That could work, especially since they were decimated by undead and there are few-to-none left).




Yes, anniversary is the word. I'm not a native english speaking person, so I kinda struggle on words sometimes. And as the nomad thing goes, I was meaning something like the gypsies thing you mentioned. Awesome!


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, some of these ideas repeat archetypes or roles already covered. Let me know what you think of this one, though:


The Skötkonung family had always been at odds with the lords of Kjuriyo, but it became a serious problem when the animosity became a blood feud over a dispute about some goats. As a result of the unleashed hot tempers, a son of the daimyo died.

A thing was called, and it determined that the Skötkonung had to pay weregild or blood money, but the price asked was too high. Rather than seeing his family outlawed or killed, the Skötkonung patriarch offered himself in servitude to live the rest of his life as a slave, an agreement that satisfied the thing.

Or so everyone believed. Nominally the Skötkonungs are free; however, the whole family still serves the daimyo in secret. Their attitude as ancient enemies of them is a perfect tool to discover conspiracies and find out his enemies; hiding in plain sight, they’ve become the daimyo’s secret tool for dealing in secret with problems that can’t be solved in the open, and so far they’ve proved very useful.

Skötkonung Kjula is one of these secret agents. Posing as a wandering monk, he keeps his eyes and ears open for news that could interest his master, the only one he answers for. Though he’s still young, he’s dealt very effectively with one bothersome rival noble and there’s no doubt his services will be used again in the future.

Edit: Kjula would be a human rogue, multiclassed into monk. Here's the summary; let me know if there's any egregious build flaw. The outlaw's fluff do not quite match Kjula's occupation, but the powers are fit him quite well.



level 1
Human, Rogue
Build: Shadowy Rogue
Rogue Tactics: Cunning Sneak
Rogue: Rogue Weapon Talent
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: Occupation - Infiltrator (+2 to Bluff)
Theme: Outlaw

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 12.


AC: 16 Fort: 12 Reflex: 17 Will: 14
HP: 24 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +8, Stealth +9, Thievery +9, Acrobatics +9, Athletics +5, Streetwise +6, Bluff +8, Religion +4

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, Heal +3, History -1, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3

FEATS
Human: Backstabber
Level 1: Monastic Disciple

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Piercing Strike
Monastic Disciple: Centered Flurry of Blows
Rogue at-will 1: Deft Strike
Rogue at-will 1: Clever Strike
Rogue encounter 1: Shadow Strike
Rogue daily 1: Spinning Blade Leap
Outlaw starting feature: Surprise strike

ITEMS
Leather Armor, Dagger (2), Shuriken (5), Camouflaged Clothing, Blinding Bomb (level 3)


----------



## twilsemail (Aug 31, 2011)

That sounds pretty sweet.  It'd also fill a sneaky niche that we're currently lacking.

Also, I might cry if Someone's not in here.  The general RP coming from that end of the toobs is awesome and often hilarious.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2011)

Agreed. Someone is a fine player I say. Not had the chance to actually play with him, but I've seen him play. Well I'm now playing with him in a L4E game, but has just started.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 31, 2011)

[MENTION=5656]Someone[/MENTION]: Well, you went through the trouble of building the character, I'll have to let you in. Besides, we don't want [MENTION=79628]twilsemail[/MENTION] to cry...


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 31, 2011)

Completed characters can be posted over in the Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/310954-koukonsoegur-saga-trollfed-aerie-characters.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm all for a flanking buddy for my blackguard


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2011)

Excellent. I'm still tinkering with the character options, but the bare bones are pretty much what I posted before.

I'll also make a page for him in the l4w wiki, so I can access the character's details when I'm not at home.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been holding off a bit to let [MENTION=6676989]GROMkill[/MENTION] make his pitch for a concept, since he said he is a newer player.  I'm willing to wait a bit longer to see how things turn out, but I'll put something together by tomorrow one way or another.

Leading concepts at this stage are ranged controller/striker (Hunter ranger) or melee defender (Fighter or Warden).  Still have plenty of secondary concepts bouncing around in my head as well.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 1, 2011)

Having two of one role is never a bad thing.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 2, 2011)

Any more finished characters floating around?

Was idly hoping to start early to mid next week...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2011)

Mine is posted in the RG.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine is up there. Who's still to post?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like we're waiting on me, and on [MENTION=6676989]GROMkill[/MENTION], if he is still interested.  [MENTION=79628]twilsemail[/MENTION] has posted a character in this thread, but not in the RG.

So far:
1. Dragonborn blackguard
2. Deva invoker
3. Human rogue
4. Human hexblade
5. Tiefling warlord

Gromkill was thinking fighter or arcane caster, from the initial post, but nothing since.  I've been swamped today, but have a mostly clear weekend ahead- probably looking at e-Ranger (hunter), since we are quite thin for ranged attacks so far.  Possibly Wizard, or Fighter- I'll see how things shake out when I put together full sheets.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 3, 2011)

Daigon, Satoshi Okudaira, Skötkonung Kjula are in the Characters thread in the Rogues Gallery forum. Olaf the Mean and Skaldi the Tallest are posted here (could they get reposted in the Characters thread?)

I think we're just waiting on GROMkill and pathfinderq1, who has apparently typed his summary of this while I typed mine...


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2011)

pathfinderq1 said:


> we are quite thin for ranged attacks so far.




I built Kjula with the idea of moving and hiding behind the merest scrap of cover (which the Cunning Sneak rogue trait allows) and using shuriken or throwing daggers for combat advantage, which sounds very ninja-like; if that can't work for whatever reason I still can go melee and hope nobody decides to crush me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2011)

Olaf can still blast people's face off. He just wouldn't deal THAT much damage.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2011)

Olaf is now in the RG


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 3, 2011)

In the absence of further input, I'm going to focus on ranged control- I'll keep my melee-oriented concepts in reserve.  At this point, I have two possible ideas:

1. Kadlin Ragnarsdottir, "Goatlegs".  Human female e-Ranger (hunter), MC-Warlord.  Born and raised in the mountainous terrain around Kjur Peak and Durel-dor-shima- her family makes most of their income from raising goats (including some of the specially-trained goats which bring supplies up and down the mountain).  They also act as mountain guides, and as guardians against the drakes, wolves and other creatures which haunt the area.  Kadlin is a scrappy tomboy, a skilled climber, tracker and archer.

2. 'Blind Bera'.  Human (elan) female, hybrid Psion/Wizard.  Named for her featureless white eyes (which do not, in fact, hinder her sight), Bera was found in the forest around Kawasiddr several years ago- while she appeared full grown, she knew nothing of her past.  She was taken in by the folk of the forest town, and proved to be endlessly curious about scholarly matters.  She has studied since that day, and has developed certain arcane gifts as well as a deep well of knowledge.  All attempts to divine her past, however, have failed- most of Kawasiddr's residents assume she was created or deposited there by the fey powers which lurk in the woods.  She has finally decided to leave the forest, to seek answers to her many questions.  Bera is a classic 'mysterious scholar' type, and will probably MC with Bard at some point for further knowedge-ness.

So- if you have a vote, now is the time.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 3, 2011)

If I get a vote, I'd say Kadlin, because her background easily hooks into some of the early adventures.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 4, 2011)

Ballad of Satoshi's first attempt on the Bridge:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E]Little Lion Man[/ame]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Character is pretty much done- still waffling over feat choices.  Either way, Kadlin has been marked by the Raven Queen as a servant.  Deciding between a more formal bond (MC Cleric, through Initiate of the Faith feat), or a less-formal, primal/spiritual bond (MC Shaman, through Spirit talker).  Thoughts?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 4, 2011)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Character is pretty much done- still waffling over feat choices.  Either way, Kadlin has been marked by the Raven Queen as a servant.  Deciding between a more formal bond (MC Cleric, through Initiate of the Faith feat), or a less-formal, primal/spiritual bond (MC Shaman, through Spirit talker).  Thoughts?




Thematically to the campaign, shaman seems more apropos, but I don't recall mechanical benefits. Whichever mechanics you choose, we can always reflavour.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Going to go with shaman- character does not really 'feel right' as a formally educated and invested cleric, which could be interesting as her actual Religion skill is lower than average, so she will have very little idea of what she is 'supposed' to be doing theologically.  She is much more cheerful and upbeat than one might expect for a servant of the Death Goddess- at least most of the time.  She is also, at least initially, not likely to call her spirit companion actively- but the Raven Queen is prone to using it to send messages...

Kadlin Ragnarsdottir, “Goatlegs”

[sblock= character sheet]
Human female
Level 1; XP= 0
e-Ranger (hunter), MC- Shaman
Alignment: Unaligned (tending good)
Deity: Raven Queen
Background: Touched by an angel (bonus to Perception)
Theme: none
Languages: Common, Dwarven

ABILITY SCORES:
STR 11 /CON 13 /DEX 19 /INT 9 /WIS 14 /CHA 10

AC 16 /FORT 13 /REF 16 /WILL 13
HP 25 (bloodied 12) /Surges per day 7 /Surge HP 6

FEATS:
Bow expertise (hunter bonus); Spirit talker (level 1); Winter walker (human bonus)

TRAINED SKILLS:
Acrobatics +9; Athletics +5; Dungeoneering +7; Endurance +6; Heal +7; Nature +7; Perception +9;  

UNTRAINED SKILLS:
Arcana -1; Bluff +0; Diplomacy +0; History -1; Insight +2; Intimidate +0; Religion -1; Stealth +4; Streetwise +0; Thievery +4 

CLASS ABILITIES:
>Wilderness knacks: Mountain guide, Wilderness tracker
>Weapon talent: +1 to hit with weapon attacks
>MC: Call spirit companion (standard action; at-will)

POWERS:
>Speak with spirits (daily/MC)
>Spirit’s shield (encounter/MC)

>Aspects (at-will/Stance): Dancing Serpent, Seeking Falcon (Raven)
>Aimed shot (at-will)
>Clever shot (at-will)
>Rapid shot (at-will)
>Twin strike (at-will/human bonus)
>Disruptive shot (encounter)

EQUIPMENT:
>Leather armor, longbow, totem, arrows (x120), daggers (x3), normal clothes (x3 sets), backpack, bedroll, belt pouch (x2), trail rations (x10 days), flint and steel, waterskin, sunrod (x5), rope (2x, 50' hemp), climbers kit.  4gp, 9 sp left; weight 105 lbs including pack (light, to 110 lbs.)
[/sblock]

BACKGROUND: [sblock]
Kadlin’s extended family lives in the mountainous area around Kjur Peak, near Durel-dor-shima.  They make most of their money from raising and herding goats- in addition to milk, meat, and furs, they also produce some of the trained goats which carry supplies through the mountains.  Kadlin is the youngest child of six- all her older siblings were boys.  It comes as little surprise, then, that Kadlin is a unrepentant tomboy, confident and athletic- she grew up roaming through the hills with her older brothers, and quickly learned to make up for her lack of physical strength with speed and stubbornness; she earned her nickname for her ability to scamper up cliffs like a mountain goat.  Kadlin spent most of her early years in the mountains, learning the ways of nature- both the beauty and the savagery, for the mountain folk were no strangers to suffering and death.  Over the years, Kadlin saw many of her relatives (and many more strangers) die- from winter storms, the attacks of drakes or wolves, from age, and from the many accidents that befall the careless in such unforgiving terrain.
     Last winter, when Kadlin finally reached adulthood, she began leading some of the expeditions up and down the mountain.  Despite her youth, she was a skilled guide and tracker, and was well on her way to earning an excellent reputation.  When winter locked down the highest passes Kadlin and her folk turned to off-season work- in her case, that meant fletching a LOT of arrows, since her skill with a bow was as well known as her scouting.  All this work was interrupted when a ragged stranger knocked upon the doors of the longhouse- he claimed to be part of a merchant group that was making a late descent of the mountains; with no local guides they had become lost, and only he had managed to climb this far- the others were still trapped in the icy passes.  Most of Kadlin’s folk shook their heads- in weather like this, they said, any rescuers would simply join the merchants in death.  Kadlin, young and headstrong, volunteered to try- she and two of her brothers set out with the survivor, intent on rescue.  The trip was a pure nightmare of darkness, ice, and howling wind.  Worst of all, whenever the sky grew clear for a brief moment, Kadlin could see ravens gliding above the peak, where no natural birds would be- and all the mountain folk knew what that meant.  Hella, the death goddess, was staking her claim.  Finally, they found the few survivors- most of the merchants were dead or vanished.  The trip down the mountain was even worse- it seemed impossible that all of the group would reach the safety of lower ground.  Kadlin herself, leading the descent and setting the guide ropes, suddenly found herself in a narrow ravine- one she had never seen before.  As she paced carefully down the trail, ravens began to appear above her, landing beside her in ever-growing numbers- while she would never admit to fear, Kadlin knew she was being tested, and she knew what was at stake.  She made her way forward, ignoring the ravens as best she could- but ahead of her the path forked, and in the junction stood a tall figure, hooded and mantled in a cloak of raven feathers.  “Serve me, and some may live.  Or deny me, and I will take all save you,” the apparition croaked, extending one hand to each side to indicate the choices.  Without hesitation, Kadlin made her choice- she would serve.  Instantly she was returned to the frozen windblasted slopes, once more in familiar terrain.  She laid the guide ropes carefully across a treacherous crevasse, then went back to shepherd the others forward.  As she led them across, one by one, she was alert to the signs around her.  When only two travelers were left to cross, Kadlin saw the flurry of spectral ravens descending upon them- with a flick of her knife she cut the safety line, sending both men to their deaths; one of them was her brother Osgren.  The winds began to ease as the survivors pressed forward, and they all managed to make it down alive.
     As Kadlin led the group back to her family’s longhouse, she heard her elderly grandmother cry out in alarm.  “She is marked by Hella,” the old woman moaned- and since she was known to be gifted with the Sight, all of Kadlin’s folk knew it to be true.  While the merchants were grateful for the rescue, the next few months were very difficult- few among her family and friends wanted to be close to Kadlin, now that the Death Goddess had marked her as a servant.  And in the spring it was worse- for who would allow a dangerous expedition to be led by one with such a wyrd.  Dismayed by the turn of events, though hardly surprised, Kadlin sought out the wisdom of her family elders, and the wisest folk in Durel-dor-shima.  They insisted that she was bound to the service of Hella, but that did not mean she was destined for evil.  She need not fall to murder or needless death, but she would need to be firm, when the time came to choose- she could be a shepherd, not a wolf.  Still seeking answers to her path, she set out wandering the land- and in her wanderings she was visited nightly by spectral ravens, who whispered the teachings of their mistress.  In time, those wanderings led Kadlin to Kjuriyo- just in time to mark the passing of the Thegn, as the Raven Queen wished… [/sblock]

DESCRIPTION: [sblock]
Kadlin is a young human woman of just under average height, with a wiry, athletic build.  She has pale skin with a dash of freckles, and pale grey, almost colorless eyes.  She has a round face, stub nose, and rather plain, unremarkable features.  Her hair is straight and rather coarse, somewhere between blond and light brown in color- she keeps it raggedly cut and tied back in a single thick braid.  Kadlin is generally cheerful and confident, with a sardonic smile and waspish sense of humor- far more upbeat than one would expect of an agent of the Death Goddess; but when matters turn serious, she becomes ice-cold, calm and unshakeable.  She tends to dress in dark-colored leather and furs, with a hooded wool vest over her light armor- she usually keeps the hood up whenever she is outdoors.  She also wears a heavy backpack and several capped quivers full of arrows for the heavy war-bow that rarely leaves her hands- the arrows are fletched with the feathers of mountain ravens.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Will repost character in RG after people have had a chance to look it over for obvious mistakes.

As far as looks go, the Women Fighters in Reasonable Armor tumbler-blog has a good image:
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...249748&Signature=JigXZby4/4VMwEph1neiVqhebMA=


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 5, 2011)

After a few bouts of being extremely busy, I have finally made my character.

I've got a semi-bad track record of naming my characters and fitting them into the storyline/environment, so any criticism is welcomed. (Seriously, "Grommak is a retarded name for a half-orc" is appreciated.)

Anyways, here is his statsheet, copied straight from the CB.

[sblock=Grommak Wjelteslash]
Grommak, level 1
Half-Orc, Fighter
Build: Battlerager Fighter
Fighter: Combat Agility
Fighter Talents: Battlerager Vigor

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 14, Dex 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10.


AC: 16 Fort: 16 Reflex: 12 Will: 12
HP: 29 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Intimidate +7, Athletics +8, Endurance +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana -1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +2, Heal +2, History -1, Insight +2, Nature +2, Perception +2, Religion -1, Stealth +1, Streetwise, Thievery +1

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Expertise (Axe)

POWERS
Fighter at-will 1: Brash Strike
Fighter at-will 1: Footwork Lure
Fighter encounter 1: Passing Attack
Fighter daily 1: Lasting Threat

ITEMS
Chainmail, Adventurer's Kit, Greataxe, Sling[/sblock]

Basically, my idea was for him to be the brother of a fallen Runner, one that was in Satoshi's crew. Grom (His nickname being "cleverly" similar to my username ;D ) doesn't actually know Satoshi, however. Grommak himself is a miner/smith/worker-ant from Durel-Dor-Shima, and is one of the only half-orcs among the rest of the dragonborn and dwarven gang.

The recent news of his Runner brother dying has pained the half-orcs spirits and caused him to pack up and leave his semi-comfortable life among the mines, and seek out the bridge-troll. Knowing that it is futile to challenge the troll alone, the young half-orc leaves Durel-Dor-Shima to eventually find others to join his cause. (in other terms, Tank LFG Troll Kill Quest)

About his build, I wanted him to be a defender, but not a shield-fighter. He carries a greataxe to devastate his foes.

Remember, this is the first character that I have created fully without Pentius' help, so help me fit him into the world better and give me some mechanics advice.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 5, 2011)

Both Kadlin and Grommak look fine to me.

I'll give a day for any last character changes, and throw out the first IC post tomorrow.


----------



## Someone (Sep 5, 2011)

Gromkill, if you want a suggestion then you could consider substituting Passing Attack for Hack and Slash. Hack and Slash not only has the Invigorating keyword, but it's also two guaranteed marks, while Passing Attack needs you to hit with the first attack, which I can say from experience sucks more than you could imagine at first sight. Specially if you're using a +2 prof weapon.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool. Are his ability scores laid out reasonably? I was following a guide, but I kinda went off the path a little bit to make Grommak more how I wanted him to be. Would he make more sense as a two-weapon fighter? (I think it's called a Tempest Fighter.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The WIS of 14 seems a little high for a Battlerager, especially since you don't have Combat Superiority- some of those points might be better spent on STR or CON (it isn't enough to push either one into the next bonus now, but bumping them by one means you do improve when you hit 4th level and add those points.  DEX also seemed high if you're wearing chain, but maybe that is for the Combat Agility feature?

Keep in mind that I haven't played with the Battlerager feature- I prefer heavy armor and either greatweapon or sword and board builds.


----------



## Someone (Sep 5, 2011)

Personally, character comes before optimization. If your vision of Grommak has those scores that's how the character should be. If you're willing to compromise a bit, keep your Con as high as you can, it's very important for a battlerager.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm more for character optimization, and then I can fluff the actual mechanics to fit how I want the character to be like. So should I drop the Wisdom to 12, drop the Dexterity to 14, and bring Con to 16?

And what type of armor should I be wearing? With battlerager, are you supposed to be like, wearing weaker armor than the norm?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 5, 2011)

As a Fighter, even a Battlerager, you should probably focus on your role as a Defender- if you want to do damage, just play a Slayer.

Keeping the basic character idea (Half-orc Battlerage Fighter), I would focus on STR and CON pretty heavily- STR 17 (19), CON 15, DEX 11 (13), INT 8, WIS 12, CHA 10.  At level 4, bump STR and CON to 20 and 16.  Without a shield, I would opt for scale instead of chain- you lose a minimal bump to damage, but get better AC; if you really can't live without the damage pick up Weapon Focus- ax or Weapon Proficiency- Execution Ax at level 2.  But right now, we have 3 strikers (Blackguard, Hexblade, Rogue)- as far as Defenders go, you're it- and we only have one leader for a pretty big party.

Again, I haven't played a Battlerager, though I've seen them in play.  Your mileage may vary.

To cut off my train of thought- I'll give you the same advice I always get, when I have a pile of concepts (or a really crazy idea)- Play the character you want to play, and how you want to play him.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 6, 2011)

Got some heavy changes to my character coming up. The simple idea of the character, and his backstory is staying the same, but he will be a Mul Two-Handed Weapon Fighter. I will post tonight when I finish him!

Edit: Posted in the Rogues' Gallery thread. Dossk Wjeltekamr, (Or just Wjeltekamr, for short) is ready for battle! Oh, and immersive roleplaying. That too.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Posted Kadlin in the RG thread


----------



## twilsemail (Sep 6, 2011)

Skaldi's sheet is also up there.  I haven't gotten his fluff up yet, as I had another pbp thread to update as the DM.  The Fluff should be up sometime this morning.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 6, 2011)

In character thread up and running: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/311214-koukonsoegur-saga-trollfed-aerie-ic.html

I don't mind minor changes/additions made to characters for the first couple of IC posts as everything gets settled into a groove.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2011)

Ruby!


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 6, 2011)

Are we cool to post?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 6, 2011)

GROMkill said:


> Are we cool to post?




Indeed. Take the result of the reflex attack against your character, determibe where they are, and have at ye!


----------



## twilsemail (Sep 6, 2011)

If the Reflavoring is alright, I'd like Skaldi to be using a Shield and Whip instead of a Glaive.  Glaive works better mechanically, but I like the feel of a whip in his hand.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 6, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> If the Reflavoring is alright, I'd like Skaldi to be using a Shield and Whip instead of a Glaive.  Glaive works better mechanically, but I like the feel of a whip in his hand.




I don't mind the reflavouring.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 7, 2011)

This first encounter is clearly a special case, but how do you plan to handle initiative/turn order in the general case?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 7, 2011)

Pentius said:


> This first encounter is clearly a special case, but how do you plan to handle initiative/turn order in the general case?




Generally, I try to keep the monsters on one initiative count, and let the PCs' initiatives divide them into "befores" and "afters". Within those two groups, PCs can shift about as they post (so we're not always waiting on someone). Of course, usually after the first round, both groups will be meshed together, so it'd typically be all monsters vs all PCs.

We'll probably do some finangling so "until end of next turn" powers don't become too wonky. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pentius (Sep 7, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Generally, I try to keep the monsters on one initiative count, and let the PCs' initiatives divide them into "befores" and "afters". Within those two groups, PCs can shift about as they post (so we're not always waiting on someone). Of course, usually after the first round, both groups will be meshed together, so it'd typically be all monsters vs all PCs.
> 
> We'll probably do some finangling so "until end of next turn" powers don't become too wonky. Any suggestions?




That sounds fine to me.  I've just seen different DMs handle it way differently, so I wanted to get a handle on what we'd be doing here.  I am growing partial to the Malenkirk Conventions, seen in L4W play(which I recommend you check out, these guys, they're cool), so if I have any suggestions, it's that. 

But like I said, I was mainly info gathering, not indirectly suggestion-supplying.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 7, 2011)

Pentius said:


> That sounds fine to me.  I've just seen different DMs handle it way differently, so I wanted to get a handle on what we'd be doing here.  I am growing partial to the Malenkirk Conventions, seen in L4W play(which I recommend you check out, these guys, they're cool), so if I have any suggestions, it's that.
> 
> But like I said, I was mainly info gathering, not indirectly suggestion-supplying.




Those sound reasonable; I think I've played with them beforecwithout knowing there was a shorthand name for them.


----------



## Someone (Sep 7, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> We'll probably do some finangling so "until end of next turn" powers don't become too wonky. Any suggestions?




Most common agreement is that one character can benefit from a single "until the end of next turn" effect once, depending on the posting order in which the effect originated. So for example, if I daze an enemy those posting after me will get the combat atvantage bonus; those that posted before me will get it their next round, no matter when they post. If you post after me the round I daze the monster but before me the round after, you don't benefit from 2 rounds of combat advantage.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 7, 2011)

Good ol' Mewness.  She always knows how to sum things up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2011)

Regarding the map: I think spreadsheets are your best bet!

Regarding initiative: I think although regular system of initiative is more complicated, it's quite more fun. Acting in clusters is also troublesome.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> ...
> 
> Regarding initiative: I think although regular system of initiative is more complicated, it's quite more fun. Acting in clusters is also troublesome.




I have to agree. Look at this game to see that standard initiative can work really well for a 4e PbP:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/305740-forges-mountain-king-chapter-1-bottoms-up.html


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2011)

Wanted to get in that game badly, but turned up too late. Shame, it's a great game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes it is... there was some re-recruitment... wasn't it open? I will PM you if a slot opens.


----------



## twilsemail (Sep 8, 2011)

Flooding in Southeastern PA is going to keep me from posting for a bit.  I'll keep you apprised of the situation.

Skaldi will keep moving towards the goblin and, when within range, will use direct the stirke to get Kadlin to fire.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 10, 2011)

New work schedule is kicking my B- expect erratic posting next week or so.  SOrry.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm going to side with the Malenkirk Conventions here. I've become accustomed to them in the PbP's that I'm in on L4W and LEB, and they seem to be pretty effective and simple. I may be biased, because I haven't played with normal initiative rules with PbP, but I'd assume it'd be a pain.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2011)

Both can work fine, but Malenkirk can screw up you posts if your character likes area effects. I had often to redo my post, because someone else posted while I typed and moved in areas I attacked. Now post a rough outline first and then edit to avoid this.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmm... Seems like we've got people on both sides. I'm not particularly beholden to either method - I've always used regular initiative in my pbem games, but pbp games have apparently used some for of the clustered initiative.

I'm inclined to give more weight to the opinions of leaders and controllers - as Walking Dad implied, their powers often depend on knowing the battlefield and being able to plan where allies and enemies will be.

Still cobsidering...


----------



## Pentius (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I'll toss a vote for the Malenkirk Conventions, then.  My main hang up with normal, which is minor, is that it's easier to get hung up on one person if they're busy or didn't realize their turn was coming that fast.  I mean, the conventions aren't much more than just being lax on PC turn order, with a rule in place to prevent end of turn cheesing.  Also, I like the part where the DM rolls initiative for everyone.  Nothing kills the excitement of a coming battle like waiting three days for everyone to see it and roll.


----------



## twilsemail (Sep 12, 2011)

I would, in the very least, like to see Cor Azer rolling Init.  I'd prefer the Malenkirk rules be adopted, but I'm not married to either set.

Also, I survived!  Does anyone want a slightly used Ark?  It's not overly large.  Just 300 cubits long.

ETA:



Cor Azer said:


> As a DM, I like including scenarios like this  early in games - see whether the party chooses to rescue bystanders or  confront the villain. Both are fine choices, but I find it helps me  figure out how best to present interesting hooks to the  players/characters; better than simply asking.




Why would we save the commoners?  There are hundreds or thousands of them.  That axe is special.  It needs to go over the cliff.  It's only proper...


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 12, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> I would, in the very least, like to see Cor Azer rolling Init.  I'd prefer the Malenkirk rules be adopted, but I'm not married to either set.




I was planning on rolling all the initiatives myself in either event, mostly because they don't really have a proactive rollplaying component and it speeds some things along.



twilsemail said:


> Also, I survived!  Does anyone want a slightly used Ark?  It's not overly large.  Just 300 cubits long.




Hmm... Sturdy construction, but a little wet? I do have the two dogs necessary though...



twilsemail said:


> Why would we save the commoners?  There are hundreds or thousands of them.  That axe is special.  It needs to go over the cliff.  It's only proper...




Why? I dunno. The reasons could be as varied as the characters making them. I'm just curious.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 12, 2011)

twilsemail said:


> Why would we save the commoners?  There are hundreds or thousands of them.  That axe is special.  It needs to go over the cliff.  It's only proper...




Besides, do they really need to be saved from dropping into knee-high water?  I mean, I'm a commoner and I'm pretty sure I could handle that.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 12, 2011)

Pentius said:


> Besides, do they really need to be saved from dropping into knee-high water?  I mean, I'm a commoner and I'm pretty sure I could handle that.




The danger, as much as there is, is being pulled along with the current; and for the real unlucky, right over the falls.

But yes, not a huge danger for anyone partial competent.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 13, 2011)

No particular preference for initiative tracking for me- I posted this time based on the order of the narrative of the previous round.  Be aware, though, that I have a rather odd rotating work schedule, and cannot post from work- if we go with a 'post in initiative order' method there may be significant delays waiting for me if I am in the wrong part of a heavy work rotation.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 13, 2011)

When people get a chance, can you add your charactrr's languages to their character sheets in the RG thread? I think only Kadlin has them right now.

I like having baddies talk sometimes, and it's good to
Know what can be overheard.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 13, 2011)

Satoshi's are on there.  Look near the top of his sheet, by the background and theme.


----------



## Someone (Sep 13, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> When people get a chance, can you add your charactrr's languages to their character sheets in the RG thread? I think only Kadlin has them right now.




I opened Kjula's character builder file to check the extra language I (randomly) chose when I was creating it and, I kid you not, it's actually "goblin". I'm adding it to the sheet, or I can change it if you think it's too much of a coincidence


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 14, 2011)

Someone said:


> I opened Kjula's character builder file to check the extra language I (randomly) chose when I was creating it and, I kid you not, it's actually "goblin". I'm adding it to the sheet, or I can change it if you think it's too much of a coincidence




No worries, I believe you.


----------



## Pentius (Sep 23, 2011)

Does Tuket have some kind of special condition going on?  He seems to be taking a lot more actions than I expected a Stunned enemy to take.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 24, 2011)

*test- please ignore*



Pentius said:


> Does Tuket have some kind of special condition going on?  He seems to be taking a lot more actions than I expected a Stunned enemy to take.




Testing post, please ignore


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 24, 2011)

Pentius said:


> Does Tuket have some kind of special condition going on?  He seems to be taking a lot more actions than I expected a Stunned enemy to take.




Yes, he's got a lot of movement abilities, and one lets him act as if only dazed while stunned; he has a standard attack that, in addition to damage, pushes 1 and lets him shift 1. But still, you're right - he shouldn't have been able to use his goblin tactics to shift after Olaf missed him.


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for the terribly late response. I have added Dossk's languages (Common and Dwarven, I believe) to his Character Sheet.

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] I think you only posted Olaf's OA, and not his full turn! Just pinging you in case you forgot  Sorry, I'm eager to see what is over the cliff!


----------



## Someone (Sep 28, 2011)

Cor Azer, in Kjula's background I puposefully left somewhat unclear what thegn/daimyo does  my character serve so you could tie him more easily into the existing campaing. My actions this post won't change much depending on it, but Kjula's motivations could vary depending if his master is an ally or an enemy of the new thegn.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone said:


> Cor Azer, in Kjula's background I puposefully left somewhat unclear what thegn/daimyo does  my character serve so you could tie him more easily into the existing campaing. My actions this post won't change much depending on it, but Kjula's motivations could vary depending if his master is an ally or an enemy of the new thegn.




Huh... I just assumed Kjula's family was always secret servants/allied of the thegn's family; I never considered the idea that he worked for someone else...


----------



## Someone (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah, if I serve _this_ thegn then that makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 30, 2011)

Someone said:


> Ah, if I serve _this_ thegn then that makes things a lot easier.




My thought, given that he just became thegn with the death of his father, is that the current thegn knows _of_ you, but doesn't really know you personally, since your interactions with the late thegn would have been secret.


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 13, 2011)

Alright, so just to begin the discussion, I don't think normal initiative is working for our group, as big as it is. With how it is now, we end up waiting for one person to post, and we do that 7 times. I don't think it is worth the extra time required to post in exact order; I can sacrifice the feeling of doing initiative the normal way in order to move the battles faster. (I'm always really excited to do my turn).

Malenkirk's has been very good to me in the small amount of PbP that I've done on ENworld, and I really dig it. It may be a little tougher for all of the baddies to attack at once, but its not like that is really any different from normal initiative, because the groups of enemies have the same initiative, anyways.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I was the one supporting the normal initiative method, but this is a LARGE group of players. I think grouped initiative will be better.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2011)

Already posted something on the IC thread. To many player's not checking regularly, it seems. A pity, when normal initiative works, I like it better.
But as it is now, grouped initiative for the win.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Already posted something on the IC thread. To many player's not checking regularly, it seems. A pity, when normal initiative works, I like it better.
> But as it is now, grouped initiative for the win.




Seems to be the way to go.

Also, so I know for future encounters - do you guys prefer being explicitly told you're in a skill challenge or ones that are just 'stealthed' in?


----------



## GROMkill (Oct 17, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Seems to be the way to go.
> 
> Also, so I know for future encounters - do you guys prefer being explicitly told you're in a skill challenge or ones that are just 'stealthed' in?




Me, being a new(b) player, prefer explicitly being told. At least, it just seemed terribly sloppy in an adventure I was in where the DM didn't really make it known what we were supposed to do. A different adventure I am in explicitly explains the skill challenges, and I like that much better.


----------



## Pentius (Oct 17, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Seems to be the way to go.
> 
> Also, so I know for future encounters - do you guys prefer being explicitly told you're in a skill challenge or ones that are just 'stealthed' in?




I prefer 'stealthed in', so long as you can keep the action moving.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

Pentius said:


> I prefer 'stealthed in', so long as you can keep the action moving.



The second part is the big IF for me. I've seen games bogging down over skill challenges no one knew when his/her turn was and what skills would make sense.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> The second part is the big IF for me. I've seen games bogging down over skill challenges no one new when his/her turn was and what skills would make sense.




This.  While I like to keep the story/action moving along, it is good to know when a skill challenge is in progress and what skills are appropriate, rather than assuming things- this is especially important in PbP, where you don't have table-side conversation to clear things up quickly.


----------

